# Bear Hunt in NJ Poll



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

Can everyone please take a second and answer this poll. Thanks


The World Is Weighing in on a NJ Issue
___________________________________________________________________________

I've been asked by a number our readers to provide a link to a poll in the Star Ledger where they can weigh in on the need for a bear hunt. It seems that there is concern that the animal extremists have distributed the link to the poll through their global network and people from all over the world are weighing in on what is a New Jersey issue.

The poll is not scientific and has no validity in determining the need for a bear hunt. In fact, I provided the link in an earlier email. However, there's no harm in honoring the request to send it again. 

Don't let people in other states or other countries speak on your behalf. Don't let the animal extremist (HSUS, PETA, etc.) groups continue to damage our ecology with their agenda to grant equal rights to animals and to foist a vegetarian lifestyle on all of society. 

Speak up for conservation. Remember, it's conservation and not preservation (animal rights) that Mother Nature uses to manage her ecosystems. 

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/03/nj_is_expected_to_have_bear_hu.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anthony P. Mauro, Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


"We've got your back!" ________________________________________________


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

please try to keep this at the top


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Just voted and it says 55% no, 45% yes, I'm convinced anyone whom has voted NOT in favor of a NJ Bear Hunt has probably never encountered one in the wild or has not had problems with them in their neighborhood. I live in what just today was described in the NJ Hearld as the best black bear habitat in our continent.


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Bear hunt policy approved by New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection commissioner(NJherald) Wednesday March 17, 2010. This will become public record. There will ba a public hearing on May 11th. After the hearing there will also be a 60 day comment period, after this period the Fish and Game Council can reverse this policy. With approval, the game council has the authority to schedule the season and approve means for harvest (for example; shotgun, bow) and a quota. (reported by New Jersey Herald, March 18, 2010)


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Keep your fingers crossed boy.....:wink:


----------

